# What is "The Black Book"?



## Jupiter432 (Dec 23, 2018)

When I was a child I had a very strange conversation with my mom. Ww were sitting in her car and I was talking to her about the things I could do and I asked her why I could do them. And she just said "its in the black book". Being a kid I thought nothing of it and brushed it off well I had this memory come back to me the other day and I've been thinking about just how weird it was. I feel like a normal parent would have taken their child to get psychologically evaluated for scizophrenic after talking about having abilities not say what she did. I'm wondering if my mom is a freemason or maybe she was referencing something else? I'm not really sure what do you guys think? Please no nasty comments as I'm serious and trying to find answers.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 23, 2018)

Jupiter432 said:


> When I was a child I had a very strange conversation with my mom. Ww were sitting in her car and I was talking to her about the things I could do and I asked her why I could do them. And she just said "its in the black book". Being a kid I thought nothing of it and brushed it off well I had this memory come back to me the other day and I've been thinking about just how weird it was. I feel like a normal parent would have taken their child to get psychologically evaluated for scizophrenic after talking about having abilities not say what she did. I'm wondering if my mom is a freemason or maybe she was referencing something else? I'm not really sure what do you guys think? Please no nasty comments as I'm serious and trying to find answers.


She most likely was not a Freemason (regular or irregular even) but I would wonder if (since) you have suffered from bouts of schizophrenia before could this specific event/conversation with your mother be a case of the same?


----------



## Jupiter432 (Dec 23, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> She most likely was not a Freemason (regular or irregular even) but I would wonder if (since) you have suffered from bouts of schizophrenia before could this specific event/conversation with your mother be a case of the same?


That'd be an easy solution however i'm not scizophrenic nor have I ever been diagnosed with anything else. This was a real conversation that took place and has puzzled me for some time now.


----------



## coachn (Dec 23, 2018)

Jupiter432 said:


> When I was a child I had a very strange conversation with my mom. Ww were sitting in her car and I was talking to her about the things I could do and I asked her why I could do them. And she just said "its in the black book". Being a kid I thought nothing of it and brushed it off well I had this memory come back to me the other day and I've been thinking about just how weird it was. I feel like a normal parent would have taken their child to get psychologically evaluated for scizophrenic after talking about having abilities not say what she did. I'm wondering if my mom is a freemason or maybe she was referencing something else? I'm not really sure what do you guys think? Please no nasty comments as I'm serious and trying to find answers.


Just reaching here... The bible is often referred to as the little black book by sections of the population.  If you are referring to "abilities" that are unusual, she might have been referring to the "gifts of the spirit" that can be found in the new testament.


----------



## Jupiter432 (Dec 23, 2018)

coachn said:


> Just reaching here... The bible is often referred to as the little black book by sections of the population.  If you are referring to "abilities" that are unusual, she might have been referring to the "gifts of the spirit" that can be found in the new testament.


My mom wasn't religious as far as I knew, didn't know her very long or much about her at all. Wish I could ask her what she meant.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 23, 2018)

is that the book you had when you was a playa???LOL...I'm just saying...


----------



## Jupiter432 (Dec 23, 2018)

Lmao!


----------



## JanneProeliator (Dec 24, 2018)

Kids say rather unusual things. Propably your mom was just trying to get out of the dificult quetions.
Not knowing what abilities you are talking about or how old you where I can easilly say that normal parent wont take kids to see psychologist if they say funny things they just try to explane it somehow.


----------



## Jupiter432 (Dec 24, 2018)

Yeah that makes sense. I feel like what she said was even weirder though. I'm starting to think she may have just been crazy. Bath salts will do that! Lol


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 24, 2018)

coachn said:


> Just reaching here... The bible is often referred to as the little black book by sections of the population. If you are referring to "abilities" that are unusual, she might have been referring to the "gifts of the spirit" that can be found in the new testament.


Good answer! Makes as much sense as anything else.


----------



## coachn (Dec 24, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Good answer! Makes as much sense as anything else.


Thanks!  Working in the dark can be fun.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Dec 25, 2018)

Jupiter432 said:


> When I was a child I had a very strange conversation with my mom. Ww were sitting in her car and I was talking to her about the things I could do and I asked her why I could do them. And she just said "its in the black book". Being a kid I thought nothing of it and brushed it off well I had this memory come back to me the other day and I've been thinking about just how weird it was. I feel like a normal parent would have taken their child to get psychologically evaluated for scizophrenic after talking about having abilities not say what she did. I'm wondering if my mom is a freemason or maybe she was referencing something else? I'm not really sure what do you guys think? Please no nasty comments as I'm serious and trying to find answers.



It could be the Bible, bit of course not all Bibles are black. In my Lodge the black book, although the term isn't used, could refer to our ritual book. In a PHA Lodge black book could refer to their Constitution, which in my Jurisdiction that'd be the Blue Book. I'd say just ask your mom.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 29, 2018)

Jupiter432 said:


> When I was a child I had a very strange conversation with my mom. Ww were sitting in her car and I was talking to her about the things I could do and I asked her why I could do them. And she just said "its in the black book". Being a kid I thought nothing of it and brushed it off well I had this memory come back to me the other day and I've been thinking about just how weird it was. I feel like a normal parent would have taken their child to get psychologically evaluated for scizophrenic after talking about having abilities not say what she did. I'm wondering if my mom is a freemason or maybe she was referencing something else? I'm not really sure what do you guys think? Please no nasty comments as I'm serious and trying to find answers.


Sounds like a family saying to me rather than anything else...


----------



## Brandy layman (Dec 29, 2020)

Greetings. First of all coming from a family of a long line of Masons  My grandfather who was president of Indiana first loan and trust bank. Whom passed and was honored with a Scottish rite funeral, I  must say I have learned first and foremost unless the answer picks you (Divine knowledge) with the right questions being asked you shall be pointed in the general direction of your truth.  Codex Saerus 1988, the Hermetica  3000 BC and religion that was pushed underground not to soon before Solomon became king ( 100 yrs)


----------

